# Nick’s SoCal Bermuda journal



## campbeln2007 (4 mo ago)

Hi I’m Nick from San Bernardino California 

i figured I’d start a journal here to talk about grass. My new favorite hobby it seems.

We have lived in this house for about 8 years, never had any grass. There was an old vinyl lined swimming pool that was in operable since we moved in and I always said I would get around to fixing it but it never happened. So we decided to just fill it in and add grass in the backyard.

Before finding this forum, I chose to go with Bermuda because Google said it’s best with dogs. So I bought two 25lb bags of Bermuda seed and thought that was the way. I wish I would have found this site sooner I probably would have done the gylcophosphate and then sprig


This was how bad the backyard looked. Photo taken 6/17/2022










July 18 2022. Rented a bobcat and filled in the “pool” and tried my best to smooth out everything which was easier said than done.

















irrigation installed









8/26 Seed went down.


----------



## campbeln2007 (4 mo ago)

September 1st some green starts showing.









9/5/2022

















9/12 after their first cut HOC = 2”


















9//22


----------



## campbeln2007 (4 mo ago)

I added 50lbs of Bandini fertilizer
9/24/2022

















9/27/22 you can see I suck at laying fertilizer 








9/30/2022

















10/1/2022
This makes all the hard work worth it…


----------

